# Neuer OC-Rechner



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Hier ist Übertakten ausdrücklich gewünscht 

Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte nochmals Hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung eines neuen qualitativ hochwertigen OC-Rechenknecht!

Mit dem Rechner wird in erster Linie gearbeitet Film- und Bildbearbeitung, aber es sollen natürlich auch die aktuellen und zukünftigen Games in 1920 × 1080p ohne Probleme darauf laufen 
Der Rechner soll so schnell wie möglich aber dabei natürlich auch so leise wie nur irgendwie möglich sein. Ich würde gern mit eurer Hilfe mir den Rechner aufbauen und erst am Schluss ein passendes Gehäuse auswählen. Ich habe mir zu den Komponenten schon einige Gedanken gemacht bin mir aber in manchen Dingen noch nicht 100 % sicher. Wo ich mir allerdings sicher bin, ist das Thema CPU, hier soll der neue Intel Core i7-3770K zum Einsatz kommen, den ich gerne auf 4,5 Ghz Übertakten möchte.

- *Prozessor: (Intel) Intel Core i7-3770K Box 4x 3.5 Ghz*
warum ich mich für diesen Prozessor entschieden habe und nicht für den kleineren Bruder, liegt daran das ich glaube ein Core i7 ist etwas Zukunfts sicherer und auf dem Rechner mehr 
gearbeitet als gespielt wird und wie schon erwähnt solle auf 4,5 GHz übergetaktet werden.

- *Mainboard:* 
beim Mainboard stehen momentan folgende Kandidaten in der engeren Auswahl *Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H, **Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H*, *ASRock Z77 Extreme6* oder *ASRock Z77 Extreme4*
mein persönlicher Favorit ist aktuell das *ASRock Z77 Extreme6*

- *CPU Kühler:* 
hier lautet die Devise möglichst leise und effizient

*- Arbeitsspeicher:*
hier sind 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher gewünscht, am besten ein Kit mit 2 x 8 GB, also zwei Riegel die optimal zum übertakteten i7-3770K passen

- *Grafikkarte:*
möglichst leise und OC Freudig

- *Festplatte 1:* 
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box

- *Festplatte 2:* 
Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s 8,9cm (3,5")

- *Netzteil:*
Das Netzteil soll möglichst leise sein, effizient und ausreichend power haben um in naher Zukunft ohne Probleme ein oder zweite OC-Grafikkarten betreiben zu können.

- *Gehäuse:*
hier gibt es schon einige paar Favoriten, aber ich konnte mich noch nicht wirklich festlegen  Produktvergleich Antec Three Hundred Two schwarz (0761345-15320-1), Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW), Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT), Corsair Vengeance C70 Arctic White mit Sichtfenst

- *Lüftersteuerung:*
hier am liebsten eine ohne Abständen knüpft, aktueller Favorit NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) 

*- Gehäuse Lüfter:*
auch hier so leise und effizient wie nur irgendwie möglich

- *27" Monitor:*
ist aktuell noch nicht ganz so wichtig, wird aber auch benötigt 


Da ich die Sache sehr ernst nehme und natürlich auch von euch lernen möchte, bitte ich euch mir am besten wie einem fünfjährigen immer genau zu erläutern warum ihr zu den von euch vorgeschlagenen Komponenten tendiert, also wenn's geht bitte mit so wenig fachchinesisch wie nur irgendwie möglich 

Ich bin schon mal gespannt wer von euch Profis mir bei meinem Projekt helfen möchte und freue mich schon auf eure Antworten 

mit sonnigen Grüßen

Conner

P.S.
vielleicht macht es Sinn das Thema nach und nach abzuarbeiten und wir uns als erstes auf das Mainboard konzentrieren. Ich würde dann sobald die Komponenten feststehen, diese dann auch gleich bei Geizhals.de in meiner Wunschliste abspeichern und wenn alles komplett ist, auch gleich noch diese Woche bestellen. Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

Das ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ist leistungstechnisch mit den Extreme6 gleich, lediglich bietet das Extreme6 wenige Anschlüsse (unnötig) mehr.

Als CPU Kühler kommt ein Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (55€) in Frage, allerdings reicht für 4,4GHz bis 4,5GHz auch ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho (35€).

Beim RAM sind 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile empfehlenswert (DDR3-1600, 1,5V).

Wenn du eine sehr starke Grafikkarte möchtest, würde ich zwischen Sapphire HD7970 Dual Fan oder OC und ASUS GTX670 DC2 oder DC2T wählen. Beide sind auf Standardtakt gleich schnell und sehr leise und kühl. Die GTX680 ist nur sehr wenige % schneller, lohnt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Sapphire HD7970 ist in der Regel sehr gut übertaktbar. Falls du Cuda nutzen kannst, würde ich zur GTX670 greifen. Die ASUS DC2T Version ist bereits gut übertaktet und schlägt eine GTX680 minimal. Die DC2T ist noch ein paar Prozent per Hand weiter übertaktbar. Weiter übertakten lässt sich in der Regel aber die HD7970, jedoch sind die Leistungsunterschiede bei maximalem OC nicht so groß, das man diese sofort merkt. 

Bei der Festplatte würde ich lieber zu einer Seagate Barracuda greifen.

Wenn du SLI oder Crossfire mit OC planst (beides hat Nachteile gegenüber SingleGPU, SLI ist jedoch besser) würde ich zu einem be quiet E9-680W oder einem Seasonix X-660 tendieren. Ohne SLI reicht ein be quiet E9-480W leicht aus. Bevor du dir eine zweite Grafikkarte holst würde ich lieber alle zwei bis drei Grafikgenerationen aufrüsten, da das SLI und vor allem Crossfire heute noch starke Nachteile haben (Mikroruckler, Lautstärke unter Luft,...).

Gehäuse ist zum Großteil geschmacksache. Mir gefällt das Fractal Arc sehr gut. Es gibt auch gedämmte Gehäuse wie das Fractal Define R3. Allerdings dämmen die Lautstärke wie Wärme und durch Lüfteröffnungen dringt Lautstärke durch. Zielführender ist es, leistungsstarke Kühler (Thermalright Kühler und ASUS oder Sapphire Grafikkarte wie oben) und gute Lüfter zu verbauen. SLI/Crossfire würden die Lautstärke steigen lassen.

Prozessor und SSD sind sehr gut. Für Spiele lohnt ein i7 gar nicht. Wenn du viel Videobearbeitung oder andere professionelle Anwendungen machst, beginnt der i7 sich zu lohnen.

Beim Monitor ist die Frage erst, ob du 1920*1080 oder 2560*1440 Auflösung willst? Persönlich würde ich eher zu zwei 24 Zoller mit 1920x1080 raten. Auf einem kannst du Spielen und zum Arbeiten kannst du beide verwenden. Das ist aber deine Entscheidung.


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr vielleicht mal an ne Kompaktwakü gedacht?


----------



## st.eagle (16. Mai 2012)

ich dachte, die meisten fragen wären in deinem alten thread bereits beantwortet worden!? 
fangen wir also mal jaaaanz langsam an:

zum thema board: willst du irgendwann sli/cf(=zwei grakas von nvidia/amd) haben? wenn nein, brauchst du keines von den boards, die in deiner liste stehen. es würde auch eins von diesen reichen: boards. wähle das, welches deinen anforderungen an anschlüssen entspricht!
CPU Kühler, Arbeitsspeicher, Grafikkarte, Festplatte 1 siehe freezer.
alternative zu HDD wäre vllt, 2 Platten à 1TB im raid1 zu nutzen, wegen der datensicherung?

das carbide 500r bringt eine lüftersteuerung mit! der hintere lüfter muß nur ausgetauscht werden!


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo FreezerX,

wenn es beim Mainboard nur ein paar Anschlüsse mehr sind dann werde ich deinen Rat befolgen und zum ASRock Z77 Extreme4 greifen. Du sagst beim CPU-Kühler sind bei einer übertaktung von 4,4 GHz bis 4,5 GHz die von dir vorgeschlagenen Kühler ausreichend, auf wie viel Gigahertz könnte man deiner Meinung nach dann den *Core i7-3770K *Übertakten ? Da ich gerne das Maximum aus der CPU rausholen möchte  und welche Kühler würdest du dann in so einem Fall vorschlagen 

Was meinst du mit Cuda 

Dein Argument zum Thema SLI klingt plausibel und somit werde ich bei einer Single GPU Lösung bleiben.

Was den Monitor betrifft da bin ich mir leider selbst noch nicht sicher, welches wohl die bessere Lösung ist zwei 24" mit 1920x1080 oder einen 27" mit 1920*1080 oder 2560*1440 Auflösung 

Ich fast mal kurz zusammen:

- *Prozessor:* _(Intel) Intel Core i7-3770K Box 4x 3.5 Ghz_

- *Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4

- *CPU Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland

*- Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland

- *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland

- *Festplatte 1: *Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland 

- *Festplatte 2: *Seagate Barracuda 7200 3000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) | Geizhals Deutschland 

- *Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland

- *Gehäuse:* Fractal Arc oder Carbide 500r

- *Lüftersteuerung:* NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*- Gehäuse Lüfter:*

- *27" Monitor:*


Gibt es noch weitere- oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Coroc,

Nein noch nicht wer aber sicher auch eine Option, bin für alles offen


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Ja sorry, hast ja recht, ist nur leider alles nicht so einfach


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2012)

Ivy Bridge kriegt man eh nicht höher, da dann die Temperatur extrem ansteigt, da hilft ein wesentlich teurerer Kühler leider auch nicht mehr. Wer will schon seine CPU bei 80°C schmoren lassen. 
Bei der Festplatte würde ich eher zur 2TB Version greifen, die 3TB fallen wesentlich häufiger aus als kleinere Modelle. 
Wenn du einen 27er willst solltes du keinen mit FullHD nehmen, da das einfach eine zu niedrige Auflösung für die Größe ist, allerdings zahlst du dann 500€. Es wäre also überlegenswert einen 24er zu nehmen.


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

Ab circa 4,5GHz reagiert Ivy Bridge relativ giftig auf Übertaktung (Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur steigen recht stark).
Mit einem Silver Arrow SB-E lassen sich vielleicht 0,1GHz bis 0,2GHz mehr rausholen als mit dem HR-02 Macho. Mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung (z.B. Corsair H100) lassen sich weitere wenige 0,1GHz erreichen. Allerdings ist eine Kompaktwasserkühlung deutlich lauter und viel ist damit auch nicht zu holen. Die Grenze von 4,5GHz ist relativ gut erreichbar. 4,7GHz+ sind schon deutlich kritscher und der Aufwand dort hin zu kommen lohnt auch nicht. 

Es gibt Programme, welche von Cuda nutzen um so sehr effektiv gewisse Berechnungen anzustellen. Falls du ein Programm hast, welches Cuda effizient nutzen kann (eher unwahrscheinlich), lohnt sich Cuda, andernfalls nicht.

Da du dich für das SingleGPU System entschieden hast, würde ich das Fractal Arc nehmen. Dies hat einen Lüfter vorne, einen hinten und einen oben dabei. Diese kannst du mit der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses auf leise regeln und immer so lassen. Die Lüftersteuerung ist hinten am Gehäuse, allerdings brauchst du die in der Regel nur ein mal. Drei Lüfter reichen für deine Konfig absolut aus.


----------



## Agrareth (16. Mai 2012)

Zum 27" Monitor: Ich habe mir gerade erst diesen hier gekauft: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hat leider nur HDMI, kein DVI. Wenn man alles richtig einstellt in den Optionen ist die Bildqualität auch top. Keine hellen Flecken, Ränder oder Pixelfehler bei mir. 

Man muss sich etwas an 27" gewöhnen und Nachts tun einem die Augen weh, wenn man die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nicht auf eco stellt, aber für den Preis ist der echt top. 

edit: Der Bildschirm wird auch nur auf den Standfuß draufgesteckt, deswegen ist er etwas wackelig, aber man stößt den Bildschirm ja eigentlich auch nie an oder rüttelt am Tisch.

edit: und er hat 1920 × 1080p, was aber völlig ausreicht, eine höhere auflösung würde alles viel zu klein darstellen


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

Gehäuselüfter: Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland (wenn du das Geld hast)

oder Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals Deutschland / ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2012)

Agrareth schrieb:


> Zum 27" Monitor: Ich habe mir gerade erst diesen hier gekauft: Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H 68,5 cm Widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> edit: und er hat 1920 × 1080p, was aber völlig ausreicht, eine höhere auflösung würde alles viel zu klein darstellen


Wie weit sitz du von Monitor entfernt?


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich111, das mit der Festplatte hört sich ja nicht so gut an, kann das vielleicht noch wer bestätigen?


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2012)

Ich kanns nicht bestätigen, es ist aber so.
Stell dir vor: bei 100 Äpfeln sind 10 faul => bei 150 Äpfeln sind es 15

Kauf dir lieber eine 2tb, ist doch besser als wenn du deine 3tb hdd einschicken musst


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

also bei mir werden es ca. 50-60 cm


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den Arm ganz von deiner normalen Sitzposition nach vorne streckst (mit Fingerspitzen in Richtung Monitor) und den Monitor berührst, oder knapp verfehlst, reichen meiner Meinung 24 Zoll.


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich kanns nicht bestätigen, es ist aber so.
> Stell dir vor: bei 100 Äpfeln sind 10 faul => bei 150 Äpfeln sind es 15
> 
> Kauf dir lieber eine 2tb, ist doch besser als wenn du deine 3tb hdd einschicken musst


 
Besserer Vergleich:

Du hast 2 Gruppen, die im Auto fahren gleich gut sind. Die erste Gruppe sind 2000 Autofahrer, die zweite Gruppe sind 3000 Autofahrer.
Welcher der Gruppen wird in 3 Jahren öfters einen Unfall bauen/wegen einem Schaden liegen bleiben? 


Bei 50-60 CM würde ich auch nur 24 Zoll nehmen...


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch 24 Nehmen, bei der Distanz siehst du nämlich die Pixel. Ich sitze selbst in der Distanz vorm iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals Deutschland.
Zum reinen Zocken würde ich den iiyama nehmen, aber besser einen Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland (Allrounder: gutes Bild und zum zocken ausreichend)


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Update:

- *Prozessor:* _(Intel) Intel Core i7-3770K Box 4x 3.5 Ghz_
- *Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4
- *CPU Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
*- Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Festplatte 1: *Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland 
- *Festplatte 2:* Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DL003) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Gehäuse:* Fractal Arc oder Carbide 500r
- *Lüftersteuerung:* NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*- Gehäuse Lüfter:* 120mm Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals Deutschland / 140mm Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals Deutschland


- *27" Monitor:*


Gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Dies hier Belinea 22W Artistline, 22" (112202) | Geizhals EU ist mein aktueller Monitor, der ersetzt werden muss. Da er mir mittlerweile zu alt und zu klein ist


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Dies hier Belinea 22W Artistline, 22" (112202) | Geizhals EU ist mein aktueller Monitor, der ersetzt werden muss. Da er mir mittlerweile zu alt und zu klein ist


 
Wie wäre eine Kombi aus deinem alten + 'n neuen 24 Zoller?

Wegen Gehäuselüfter: Du brauchst nicht umbedingt extra Gehäuselüfter (vielleicht später nachkaufen, wenn sie dir zu laut sind)
Wegen Gehäuse: bitte das: Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals Deutschland das andre ist zu klein


----------



## nick9999 (16. Mai 2012)

Da du kein sli willst kannst du ein asrock pro4 nehmen und ein wenig sparen.


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis @Jeanboy, Du hast natürlich völlig recht, ich hatte die beiden Gehäuse verwechselt und auch gleich korrigiert 

Hallo @nick9999, wegen dem SLI habt ihr natürlich Recht, ich wurde ja schon mal von @st.eagle darauf hingewiesen, ich will und kann es aber für die Zukunft auch nicht zu 100% ausschließen das nicht doch irgendwann einmal eine zweite Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird und spiele daher mit dem Gedanken mir diese Option offen zu halten.


Update2:

- *Prozessor:* _(Intel) Intel Core i7-3770K Box 4x 3.5 Ghz_
- *Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4
- *CPU Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
*- Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Festplatte 1: *Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland 
- *Festplatte 2:* Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DL003) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Gehäuse:* Fractal Arc oder Carbide 500r
- *Lüftersteuerung:* NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*- Gehäuse Lüfter:* 120mm Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals Deutschland / 140mm Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals Deutschland


- *27" Monitor:*


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis @Jeanboy, Du hast natürlich völlig recht, ich hatte die beiden Gehäuse verwechselt und auch gleich korrigiert
> 
> Hallo @nick9999, wegen dem SLI habt ihr natürlich Recht, ich wurde ja schon mal von @st.eagle darauf hingewiesen, ich will und kann es aber für die Zukunft auch nicht zu 100% ausschließen das nicht doch irgendwann einmal eine zweite Grafikkarte eingesetzt wird und spiele daher mit dem Gedanken mir diese Option offen zu halten.


 
Dann brauchst du jetzt oder später ein stärkeres Netzteil...

Sonst sieht es gut aus.


Monitorvorschläge:

*Full HD:*

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VE276Q, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland
*
2550x1440

*Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## conner (16. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Monitor Vorschläge @Jeanboy, die werde ich mir mal etwas genauer anschauen 

Update3: 

- *Prozessor:* _(Intel) Intel Core i7-3770K Box 4x 3.5 Ghz_
- *Mainboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4
- *CPU Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
*- Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual Fan, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-06-40G) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Festplatte 1: *Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland 
- *Festplatte 2:* Seagate Barracuda Green 5900.3 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DL003) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) | Geizhals Deutschland
- *Gehäuse:* Fractal Arc oder Carbide 500r
- *Lüftersteuerung:* NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*- Gehäuse Lüfter:* 120mm Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals Deutschland / 140mm Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14) | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil wurde geändert, was lässt sich noch optimieren?


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne die Lüftersteuerung nicht, aber habe eigentlich nur gutes über die Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK) | Geizhals.at Österreich soll ganz gut sein


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

Wenn du SLI machen willst, greif besser zur ASUS GTX670 DC2 oder DC2T. 
Nvidia hat das Problem "Mikroruckler" deutlich besser im Griff als AMD. 

Allerdings macht SLI nachkaufen in der Regel wenig Sinn. Entweder gleich/sehr bald oder garnicht.


----------



## coroc (16. Mai 2012)

Japp, im 1 Jehr gibt Single GPUs die so schnell sind wie SLI


----------



## Scroll (16. Mai 2012)

Kurze anmerkung zum arbeitsspeicher, nimm doch 2x das 8gb kit, sollte gunstiger sein als dein 16gb kit fur uber 100€.

Mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Kurze anmerkung zum arbeitsspeicher, nimm doch 2x das 8gb kit, sollte gunstiger sein als dein 16gb kit fur uber 100€.
> 
> Mfg


 
Entweder 2x die: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland

oder: G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL) | Geizhals Deutschland
oder: GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GB316GB1600C9QC) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## conner (17. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist nur das ich gerne eine Lüftersteuerung ohne Abständeknöpfe oder Drehregler einsetzen möchte


----------



## conner (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## conner (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte mich bewusst für nur zwei DIMM Regel mit je 8 GB bei Bedarf nochmals zusätzlich 16 GB nachrüsten zu können um auf 32 GB zukommen, an weiß ja nie.  

Aber wenn ich @Scroll und dich @Jeanboy richtig verstehe, dann seid Ihr wohl fest davon überzeugt dass dies nicht nötig ist und 16 GB mehr als genug sind


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bewusst für nur zwei DIMM Regel mit je 8 GB bei Bedarf nochmals zusätzlich 16 GB nachrüsten zu können um auf 32 GB zukommen, an weiß ja nie.
> 
> Aber wenn ich @Scroll und dich richtig verstehe, dann seid Ihr wohl fest davon überzeugt dass dies nicht nötig ist und 16 GB mehr als genug sind



sinnlos! Bald gibts DDR-4 und bis dahin reichen 16 GB LOCKER...


----------



## conner (17. Mai 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> sinnlos! Hald gibts DDR-4 und bis dahin reichen 16 GB LOCKER...


 
O.k. hast mich überzeugt  und welche der hübschen Schmuckstücke wären jetzt deine Favoriten, sie dürfen nur nicht allzu hoch sein, nicht dass sie in Konflikt geraten mit dem CPU Kühler, denn das wäre natürlich etwas ärgerlich


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> O.k. hast mich überzeugt  und welche der hübschen Schmuckstücke wären jetzt deine Favoriten, sie dürfen nur nicht allzu hoch sein, nicht dass sie in Konflikt geraten mit dem CPU Kühler, denn das wäre natürlich etwas ärgerlich



Also die haben unter meinen Himalaya gepasst: G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL) | Geizhals Deutschland (wäre ein Blickfang )

Bei Mindfactory sind gerade die hier am billigsten: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland (2x) (wäre Nr. sicher)

Bei Hardwareversand diese: Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX16GX3M4A1600C9) | Geizhals Deutschland bzw. GeIL Black Dragon DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-28 (DDR3-1600) (GB316GB1600C9QC) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Scroll (17. Mai 2012)

Ich meinte auch im hinblick das mal ein riegel defekt sein sollte musst du nicht gleich den kompletten arbeitsspeicher hinschicken sondern hast noch 8gb die dann laufen wurden weil du musst ja so oder so ein kit dann einschicken. 16gb reichen aber denk ich auch locker aus.

Mfg


----------



## conner (17. Mai 2012)

Ja @Scroll, das ist auch wieder richtig, an das habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, aber ich hoffe mal dass die Dinger eine Weile halten und nicht gleich das zeitliche segnen. Ich bin mir nur immer noch nicht ganz sicher für welche 4 × 4 GB ich mich nun entscheiden soll. 

Ach ja und allen mitlesenden Vätern hier im Forum, wünsche ich noch einen schönen Vatertag


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute, könnt ihr mal bitte meine Konfiguration überprüfen und sagen ob ich den Rechner so bestellen kann, oder es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt. Wundert euch nicht das die Grafikkarte fehlt, denn ich weiß noch nicht welches werden soll. 

| Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon heute ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich an den Zusammenbau denke, nach allem was man hier so von *Zaldure* liest, der kann einem ja schon richtig Leitung.


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, könnt ihr mal bitte meine Konfiguration überprüfen und sagen ob ich den Rechner so bestellen kann, oder es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt. Wundert euch nicht das die Grafikkarte fehlt, denn ich weiß noch nicht welches werden soll.
> 
> | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon heute ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich an den Zusammenbau denke, nach allem was man hier so von *Zaldure* liest, der kann einem ja schon richtig Leitung.



Du musst noch auf die "Wunschlisten" klicken und "öffentlich einsehbar" machen.


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Ups Sorry! Danke für den Hinweis FreezerX, ich kriege das gerade nicht gebacken daher mache ich es jetzt anders, so hier bitteschön die Liste mit den Komponenten 

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Cherry G85-23000DE-2 eVolution Stream Corded MultiMedia Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE 
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/weiß 230mm (BFF-LPRO-23030W-RP)
1 x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14 LED
1 x Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)


----------



## nick9999 (19. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

Ich würde allerdings den hr-02 macho SE nehmen , da er günstiger ist und mit dem weißen Lüfter besser passt.

Ist CF geplant? Wenn Ja würde ich über das 680w e9 nachdenken, wenn nicht würde ich das 480w nehmen und als MB das pro4


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Ok, das Netzteil habe ich in das von dir empfohlene 680 W getauscht! 

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Cherry G85-23000DE-2 eVolution Stream Corded MultiMedia Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE 
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/weiß 230mm (BFF-LPRO-23030W-RP)
1 x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14 LED
1 x Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)

Was den CPU-Lüfter betrifft, konnte ich schon feststellen dass der *hr-02 macho* bei euch hier sehr beliebt ist , da ich meine CPU auf mindestens 4,5 GHz Übertakten möchte, suchte ich oder besser suche ich, immer noch einen leistungsstarken CPU-Lüfter der sehr, sehr leise ist und dennoch die CPU stark kühlt. Übertakten beim Core i7-3770K soll ja nicht ganz ohne sein, da er leider schnell sehr heiß wird.  Ich habe nur etwas Bedenken dass hier der hr-02 macho etwas überfordert sein könnte oder mir zu laut wird.


----------



## nick9999 (19. Mai 2012)

Also hier hat jemand den i7-3770k auf 4.7GHz mit dem Macho:

www.overclock.net/t/1255323/air-cooling-a-3770k

Wenn du aber einem dickeren CPU Kühler willst wären z.b.

der Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E 
 geizhals.at/de/738735

Oder der Alpenfohnöhn k2
 geizhals.at/de/686651
(Mit dem hat Softy aus seinem 2500k glaub ich 5.2GHz rausgequetscht. Oder Softy?)

Empfehlenswert

Ps. Welche GPU nimmst du.eigentlich hab vorher irgendwas von einer 7970 gelesen gilt das noch?


----------



## coroc (19. Mai 2012)

Habt ihr vielleicht über ne Kompakt WaKü nachgedacht?


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Hehe, jetzt wird es langsam interessant!  Also 4.7GHz beim i7-3770k ist nicht schlecht und würden mir schon reichen, vielleicht ist es ja, mit einem etwas dickeren CPU-Kühler, wie Du sie so schön bezeichnet hast, möglich sogar noch die Temperatur unter die 72 °C von jaycee1 zu bringen.  Die von Softy erreichten 5.2GHz sind echt  und kaum zu glauben, echt der Wahnsinn 
da kann man nur neidisch gratulieren 

Was die Grafikkarte anbelangt, da tappe ich noch völlig im Dunkeln, die Hauptsache ist die Karte ist in der Lage alle zukünftigen Games also 2012 / 2013 mit 1080p und 60 Frames laufen zu lassen!  Die einzige Bedingung das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis muss stimmen, daher käme für mich eine GTX 690 für über 900 EUR nie infrage!  Hier stimmt einfach das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis noch nicht, 50 % weniger und sie ist gekauft


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo coroc, nachgedacht schon, aber eine preiswerte Lösung(Wasserkühlung), im Bereich klassischer CPU-Kühler also vom Preis her bis 100 €, wird wohl lauter werden als ein guter CPU-Kühler, oder? Und eine professionelle Wasserkühlung ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu teuer. Die soll angeblich leider auch noch etwas Wartungs intensiv sein und was das betrifft bin ich leider etwas faul. Aus diesem Grund sind ja einige schon von ihrer Wasserkühlung auf eine CPU Kühlung umgestiegen. Ich lass mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Hier sind die infrage kommenden Kandidaten, für die CPU-Kühlung

Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057), Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3), Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1), 

1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057)
1 x Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

Sollte ich einen wichtigen Kandidaten vergessen haben, so lasst es mich bitte wissen. 

Welcher der oben gelisteten CPU-Kühler, ist für mein Vorhaben "*i7-3770k über 4,5 GHz*" in euren Augen zu empfehlen (der beste)?


----------



## nick9999 (19. Mai 2012)

Hier ein Review der twin-tower Monster 

www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/kuehlung/21668.html


----------



## conner (19. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank nick9999, das Review kommt wie gerufen.  jetzt stellt sich glaub ich, nur noch die Frage:

ob

1 x Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)

oder

1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

Und wenn es der Prolimatech Genesis werden soll, welche zwei 140mm Lüfter sollen zum Einsatz kommen? Vielleicht am besten gleich die vom Phanteks PH-TC14PE?  

Was meint ihr?


----------



## scheaza (19. Mai 2012)

An deiner Stelle würde ich ein Asus ROG Board nehmen , he gibts die überhaupt schon für die neuen intel?


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo scheaza, eigentlich war ja mal eines der folgenden Mainboards angedacht

Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland+

1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

Aber man hatte mir dann im Forum zum ASRock Z77 Extreme4 geraten 

1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

Womit ich kein Problem hatte, da es ja auch noch etwas preiswerter ist 

Warum würdest du zu einem Asus greifen, ist das jetzt wieder so eine Religions Sache?


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

Ja ist eine Religionssache, nennt sich Fanboy
Selbst mit einen Asrock Pro3 kommst du bis auf ein paar MHz aufs gleiche Ergebnis.
Hier sollte man einfach anhand der benötigten Ausstattung wählen (Anschlüsse) und wenn dir das Extreme 4 ausreichend Anschlüsse bietet, dann wirst du mit diesem glücklich werden.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Also doch ein Fanboy


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

Nimm das Asrock Die ROG ist nur fürs Prestige und fuer extreme Overclocker die mit LN2 kühlen


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

OK, danke POWER TO THE GROUND, also ist es nur für die ganz harten, mit eigenem LN2-Kühlungs-Labor im Keller


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Na dann, verbrutzel mal nicht dein MoBo.

Löcher im MoBo machen sich nicht so gut


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Hehe, dann meinst du also das eine Übertretung von *4,5 GHz bis 4,7 GHz* am *i7-3770k* für das* ASRock Z77 Extreme4* zu heftig ist


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Nö, das LN2


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Achso, na LN2 ist ja bei mir auch nicht geplant, schlussendlich wie schon geschrieben habe, verfüge ich über kein eigenes Chemielabor im Keller und daher überlasse ich LN2 lieber den anderen


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Also Leute, ich bin mir noch unsicher was die CPU-Kühlung betrifft und würde mir daher von euch etwas mehr Input wünschen!

Wenn ihr mit dem *i7-3770k,* sagen wir maldie *4,7 GHz* anstreben würdet, auf welche CPU-Kühlung würden ihren dann setzen?

Ist die Leistung eines *hr-02 macho SE* in euren Augen für mein Vorhaben ausreichend, oder doch lieber etwas anderes, was hier auf jeden Fall stimmt, ist definitiv das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis! Ich sag mal, für eine ordentliche CPU-Kühlung bin ich bereit ca. 100 € zu investieren, vielmehr muss es dann aber auch nicht sein.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Bei 100€ wäre eventuell eine Kompakt WaKü drin


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Du Denkst dabei vermutlich an so ein teil von Corsair H100, sind die nicht sehr laut? Hilft es wenn man die Lüfter tauscht? Wie sieht es mit der Wartung aus? Machen die Pumpen da nicht so komisches Geräusch? Ihr seht schon fragen über Fragen


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Der Rechner sollte so kühl und leise wie nur irgendwie möglich sein, da er in unserem Schlafzimmer steht


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Und 24/7 durchläuft?


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Entschuldigung, ich stehe wohl gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch, was meinst du damit?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

24h am Tag und 7Tage die Woche


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Phanteks nehmen wenn du schon so viel Geld investieren willst dann  ist der sicher einer der Besten...
Ich habe selber den Genesis und der ist auch richtig toll! Allerdings glaub ich dass der Phanteks etwas besser kühlt...


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ach so, @coroc  meintest du jetzt den Rechner oder mich


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Der Rechner, aber wenn ich es mir überlege, meine ich euch beide


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. Mai 2012)

Die neuen ivys sind nach 4,5ghz richtige Hitzköpfe (baubedingt), daher würde ich den Phanteks oder ne Corsair h100 empfehlen, der genesis wäre auch noch möglich


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn es leise werden soll würde ich denn h100 vergessen, denn mit 2600u/m ist er nicht unbedingt flüsterleise 

Hier mal noch ein review

www.vortez.net/articles_pages/alpenfoehn_k2_cpu_cooler_revisited,9.html


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Aber man kann die Lüfter austauschen


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Klar, aber wenn sie langsamer sind leidet die Kühlung drunter


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Dann muss man drauf achten gleichschnelle zu nehmen


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Hehe, sagen wir's mal so, ja der Rechner wird die meiste Zeit laufen und ich brauche sicher öfters eine Pause als er


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde den Phanteks nehmen bis 4,5 GHz geht das locker...
Wenn du mehr willst muss du wohl oder übel auf eine eigens zusammengestellte Wakü umsteigen...
Wenn ( ist aber glaub ich nicht so ) dir die Lautstärke nciht so wichtig ist dann kanst du die H100 (  wegen der Kühlleistung ) nehmen.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ok danke TheRealStone, also eine Stimme für den

1 x Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Ach ja den Phanteks gibt es auch noch in anderen Farben als in weiß Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU-Kühler Serie Special bei Caseking.de
Ich würd ihn ja in schwarz nehmen aber ist Geschmackssache...


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Ich würde über einen Thermalright hr 02 macho oder wenns etwas mehr leistung sein darf über einen Alpeföhn K2/ Thermlaright SilverAroow nachdenken


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Dem würde ich auch nehmen. Sieht einfach super aus und kühlen tut er auch. Das Level danach wäre schon eine WaKü mit einem Mora 3.


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Welcher ist den?


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Die von coroc genannten sollten für die 4,5 Ghz auch ausreichen der Phanteks ist glaub ich eher dann was wenn du das letzte Stückchen Kühlleistung haben willst...


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

TheRealStone schrieb:


> Croc


 
OT: Ich heiße coroc


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Fail habs geändert...
Sorry


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Meinte dem Phanteks, da er optisch super aussieht und super kühlt. Wenn der TE den letzten Hz aus seinem i7 quetschen will.

Ich persönlich würde dem nicht kaufen, da die ivy's beim oc ab einem bestimmten Takt stark warm werden und damit fast nicht mehr zu kühlen sind. Deswegen wären mir die paar MHz mehr nicht Wert.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ich korrigiere zwei Stimmen für den Phanteks


Stimmen:
2 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057)
3 x Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
2 x Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Mach doch gleich ne öffntliche Umfrage drauss


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Mach doch gleich ne öffntliche Umfrage drauss


 Letztendtlich muss es sowieso der TE wissen was er will bei solchen Umfragen kommt eigentlich fast nie was gscheites raus... ( Bzw in den meisten Fällen nicht das was man will  )
Alle diese Kühler sind gut da gibt es keinen der wirklich schlecht ist die einen sind ein bisschen besser die anderen etwas schlechter die 4,5 Ghz sollten mit jedem drinnen sein ( Vorrausgesetzt die Cpu spielt mit... ) 
Ich habe z.B. meinen i7 2600K mit 4,4 Ghz ( Unfreiwillig ) laufen gehabt bei diesem Kühler : Noctua NH-U9B SE2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ( temps waren halt nicht soo toll unter Prime 70° )


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt natürlich beide recht  ich hab das ganze jetzt etwas eingeschränkt, einer der drei Herrschaften soll es werden.

Produktvergleich Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1), Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/

1.) Da hätten wir einmal den vernünftigen, der wohl mit Abstand das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet. Nur stellt sich die Frage reicht seine power?
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)

2.) Kandidat Nummer zwei im militäri-Look, gehört sicher zu den besten CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt aber leider auch zu den hässlichsten. 
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Sockel 2011/1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) 

3.) Und dann gibt es noch Kandidat Nummer drei, mit vielen verschiedenen Designs und seiner überzeugenden Leistung gehört aktuell sicher zu den schönsten und besten CPU Kühler auf dem Markt, allerdings zählt er leider auch zu den teuersten! 
Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3)

So und welche soll es nun werden?


----------



## TheRealStone (20. Mai 2012)

Kommt auf das Geld an ich würde mich zwischen dem Phanteks und dem Macho entscheiden...
Ich vermute dass du auch mit dem Macho auf 4,5 Ghz kommst...
Mehr Power bietet eindeutig der Phanteks!
Hängt aber auch davon ab wie wichtig dir sehr gute Temps. bei hohem OC sind, wenn du auch bei 4.5 Ghz noch gute Temps. haben willst dann nimm den Phanteks!


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Mit dem EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich bist du Wahrscheinlich genauso gut beraten wie mit dem Phanteks


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir gerade nochmals den CPU-Kühler checkt, von Hardwareluxx angeschaut und da sind mir noch folgende zwei aufgefallen

Produktvergleich Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1), Prolimatech Super Mega Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr von denen, wäre das vielleicht eine Alternative, oder sind die vielleicht sogar besser


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Was würdet ihr von dieser Lösung halt

Produktvergleich Xigmatek XAF-F1451 (CFP-DYGWL-KU1), Prolimatech Super Mega Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland

Passt diese Kombination?


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand meiner Wunschliste:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Cherry G85-23000DE-2 eVolution Stream Corded MultiMedia Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE 
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/weiß 230mm (BFF-LPRO-23030W-RP)
1 x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14 LED
1 x Thermalright Archon Rev. A (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)

Preis: 894,92 EUR


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keinen Händler der dein Gehäuse hat, aber ansonsten


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Du musst nur bei Geizhals.de oben links auf die deutsche Fahne klicken.  Fehlt noch was außer der Grafikkarte?


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

Nimm den Macho, der Kühlt für 35€ genau so gut
680W sind etwas viel, wenn du kein SLI betreiben willst


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

OK überredet,  und auch gleich aktualisiert

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML16GX3M4A1600C9)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Cherry G85-23000DE-2 eVolution Stream Corded MultiMedia Keyboard, PS/2 & USB, DE 
1 x BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/weiß 230mm (BFF-LPRO-23030W-RP)
1 x Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14 LED
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)

Lohnt es sich beim Macho einen zweiten Lüfter dran zu hängen?


----------



## FreezerX (20. Mai 2012)

Nein, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Und gleich noch eine Frage, wo bekomme ich den Schwarzweißen Lüfter für den  Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich beim Macho einen zweiten Lüfter dran zu hängen?


 
Zumal ein 2. Lüfter noch mehr Lautstärke produziert. Bleib bei einem Lüfter, das kühlt mehr als genug.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Du bist dir da wohl ziemlich sicher was


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Du bist dir da wohl ziemlich sicher was


 
Meinst du mich?  Ich glaube beim Macho sind sogar keine zweiten Halteklammern vorhanden. Ein Lüfter reicht beim Macho aber wirklich für alles, sogar höheres Overclocking.


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Man oh, da hab ich dem am Freitag bestellt, da ich Angst hatte das er Ausverkauft wird, und jetzt ist er schon für 5 Euro weniger zu haben


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Man oh, da hab ich dem am Freitag bestellt, da ich Angst hatte das er Ausverkauft wird, und jetzt ist er schon für 5 Euro weniger zu haben


 
Sei froh, dass das nicht bei einem Autokauf passiert ist. Einfach mal so 1000 Euro umsonst ausgegeben ist bestimmt wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Ja das bin ich, 5 EUR sind jetzt nicht die Welt bei einem Rechner über 1000 EUR  

Es sind halteklammern nur für einem Lüfter vorhanden ka ob man die nachkaufen kann.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

OK, ich muss mich korrigieren, ihr seid euch da wohl ziemlich sicher 

naja andere CPU-Kühler haben ja auch zwei Lüfter und vielleicht könnte man so noch ein 2° rausholen, aber hat hier wohl noch niemand ausprobiert


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> OK, ich muss mich korrigieren, ihr seid euch da wohl ziemlich sicher
> 
> naja andere CPU-Kühler haben ja auch zwei Lüfter und vielleicht könnte man so noch ein 2° rausholen, aber hat hier wohl noch niemand ausprobiert


 
Bei dem Macho lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Wo es sich lohnt sind Twin Tower, dann für jeden Kühlblock einen, aber da der Macho nur einen Kühlblock hat, wo die großen Lamellenabstände den Luftdurchzug auch noch wesentlich erleichtern, reicht ein Lüfter vollkommen aus. Ich hoffe, wir konnten dich überzeugen, dass einer reicht.


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube mal irgendwo in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass einer gemeint hat, er fände den Thermalright HR-02 Macho super, denn er würde Platz für vier Lüfte bieten


----------



## conner (20. Mai 2012)

Ja, ihr habt mich überzeugt


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. Mai 2012)

Leicht mit dem Alpenföhn Everest verwechselt, oder zuviel Scotch intus.


----------



## nick9999 (20. Mai 2012)

Also, es geht bestimmt, wenn man die 2. Lufterklammern besorgt und dann immer 2 Lüfter zusammenklebt 

Oder man nimmt 4x 
www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...tan-TFD-7010M12Z-3500U-m-33dB-A--Schwarz.html

Bitte nicht zu Hause nachmachen


----------



## conner (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

Da ich nach langer Recherche, die Konfiguration meines Systems etwas überarbeitet habe, wollte ich euch nur nochmal bitten, ob vielleicht einer von euch so nett wär sich das ganze nochmal anzuschauen und mir sagt ob ich den Rechner so bestellen kann, oder es Einwände gibt. Da ich etwas vergessen habe zu berücksichtigen und irgendetwas vielleicht nicht zusammen passt. 

Denjenigen schonmal vielen Dank!  

Hier die Komponenten die ich für meinen neuen Silent-OC-Rechner vorgesehen habe: 

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series Desktop Upgrade Kit 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128D)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11Q-16GAO)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
3 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Mai 2012)

Der Genesis ist mit LED-Lüftern etwas für das Auge, aber das Nox hat kein Seitenfenster.
Da du die Option für SLI offen halten möchtest sind 680 Watt vollkommen legitim.
Der RAM ist übertrieben, es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1600MHz und 2133MHz - Lediglich auf dem Papier ist der 2133MHz Balken 3 Mikrometer länger.

Ansonsten sieht das wunderbar aus.


----------



## nick9999 (24. Mai 2012)

Also bei der SSD kannstdie billigere ohne einbaurahmen nehmen.

Zum zocken reicht auch ein i5 und 8gb RAM. 2133 sind unnütz 1600 tut's genauso gut. Falls du viel Renders dann ignorieren.

Welche GPU wird's? Wenn kein CF SLI tut's eine pro4 und 480w Netzteil.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Also bei der SSD kannstdie billigere ohne einbaurahmen nehmen.
> 
> Zum zocken reicht auch ein i5 und 8gb RAM. 2133 sind unnütz 1600 tut's genauso gut. Falls du viel Renders dann ignorieren.
> 
> Welche GPU wird's? Wenn kein CF SLI tut's eine pro4 und 480w Netzteil.


 
Der Rechner ist für, ich zitiere: "Mit dem Rechner wird in erster Linie gearbeitet Film- und Bildbearbeitung" "Das Netzteil soll möglichst leise sein, effizient und ausreichend power haben um in naher Zukunft ohne Probleme ein oder zweite OC-Grafikkarten betreiben zu können."

Von daher ist ein i7 mit 16GB RAM und ein Netzteil mit 680 Watt das richtige.


----------



## nick9999 (24. Mai 2012)

Hups sry, dann ist alles Top, aber dem RAM wurde ich 1600er nehmen


----------



## conner (24. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Der Genesis ist mit LED-Lüftern etwas für das Auge, aber das Nox hat kein Seitenfenster.
> Da du die Option für SLI offen halten möchtest sind 680 Watt vollkommen legitim.
> Der RAM ist übertrieben, es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1600MHz und 2133MHz - Lediglich auf dem Papier ist der 2133MHz Balken 3 Mikrometer länger.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht das wunderbar aus.



Hallo DieMangoKiwi, ja ich weiß das der Nox Hummer Zero 3.0 Tower leider über kein Seitenfenster verfügt, ich habe mich für den Genesis entschieden da er über sehr gute Kühlleistungen verfügt und zudem mit den richtigen Lüften einer der leisesten CPU-Kühler auf dem Markt ist, der ganz nebenbei auch noch die positive Eigenschaft besitzt die Ramsteine gleich mit zu kühlen. Zu den  Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED kann ich nur sagen dass ich keine leistungsstärkere und leisere 140mm Lüfte gefunden habe. Solltest du welche kennen dann lass es mich bitte wissen!  Dabei ist es mir völlig gleichgültig ob sie über eine LED Beleuchtung verfügen oder nicht, die Hauptsache ist möglichst leise und effizient. 

Was den RAM betrifft waren zuerst 1600MHz angedacht, nachdem ich auf diesen Artikel >*Welchen RAM für Intel „Ivy Bridge“? **Von 1.066 bis 2.133 MHz*< gestoßen bin, habe ich auf 2133MHz umgesattelt. Was haltet ihr davon? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das System erst einmal mit der integrierten CPU-"Grafikkarte" betrieben werden soll und erst in ein paar Monaten eine brandneue und leistungsstarke Grafikkarte aller GTX 680 oder sogar GTX 690 folgen soll.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1600 und 2133, spar dir also das Geld und leg es in etwas sinnvollerem an. Es ist aber schließlich dein Geld und kannst damit anstellen was du möchtest.


----------



## conner (24. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Also bei der SSD kannstdie billigere ohne einbaurahmen nehmen.
> 
> Zum zocken reicht auch ein i5 und 8gb RAM. 2133 sind unnütz 1600 tut's genauso gut. Falls du viel Renders dann ignorieren.
> 
> Welche GPU wird's? Wenn kein CF SLI tut's eine pro4 und 480w Netzteil.



Ja, du hast vollkommen recht nick9999, das mit der SSD habe ich vollkommen übersehen.   Vielen Dank für deine Aufmerksamkeit Du bist  

Ich habe das ganze natürlich auch gleich geändert 

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11Q-16GAO)
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
3 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199)


----------



## conner (24. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen 1600 und 2133, spar dir also das Geld und leg es in etwas sinnvollerem an. Es ist aber schließlich dein Geld und kannst damit anstellen was du möchtest.



Was wäre in seinen Augen denn sinnvoller?

Und welchen 1600 MHz RAM würdest Du mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (24. Mai 2012)

Die Ares Serie ist schon zu empfehlen, oder auch die Low Profile Vengeance von Corsair.
Das gesparte Geld sind dann ~30 Euro, was du damit anstellen möchtest ist Deine Sache.


----------



## conner (24. Mai 2012)

hehe  

Ja danke, ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

So hier bin ich wieder 

Ich habe da nochmal eine Frage zum RAM. Da ich den oben genannten, also dieser hier

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL11-11-11-31 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C11Q-16GAO)

gegen einen von den beiden,

Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer LED orange/blau DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-9-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (BLT2CP4G3D1869DT2TXOBCEU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

GeIL EVO Corsa DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866) (GOC316GB1866C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

wegen den besseren CL austauschen werde.

Was ist eurer Meinung nach eher zu empfehlen 4 × 4GB oder 2 x 8GB

Weiß vielleicht einer noch, ob ich die GeIL ohne Probleme unter den Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper bekomme?


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Ich würde 2x8GB nehmen, es kann (in Einzelfällen) zu Problemen mit RAM-Vollbestückung geben.

Schneller RAM bringt nur ein paar Punkte mehr in Benchmarks, sonst merkt man keinen Unterschied.

Diesen könntest Du  nehmen: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Danke Softy, die Performance der Crucial Ballistix Sport scheint ja zustimmen,  wenn sie mal nur nicht so hässlich wären


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2012)

Da kommt ja der Genesis drüber. Vom RAM siehst Du dann eh nix mehr


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

So hier mal ein kleines Update, wie meine Konfiguration aktuell aussieht

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
2 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Thermalright Chill Factor 3, 4g Spritze
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)

Wenn einer noch Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, dann bitte raus damit! Da ich gerne heute Nacht "Mitternachts-Shopping" bestellen würde 

Was die Konfiguration betrifft, bin ich mir in manchen Punkten noch etwas unsicher 

1.) Das Mainboard:
Was das Mainboard betrifft, möchte ich nichts falsch machen, da es in meinen Augen eines der wichtigsten Bauteile ist. Meine Wahl fiel auf das *Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H*, da es qualitativ derzeit wohl eines der besten Mainboards unter der 200 € Grenze ist. Ich war mir bis vor kurzem noch nicht zu 100% sicher ob ich SLI betreiben möchte oder nicht, nach langem Hin und her steht nun der Entschluss endgültig fest. Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe mich gegen SLI entschieden. Jetzt die Frage: Gibt es qualitativ ein vergleichbares Mainboard ohne SLI?

2.) Die Wärme Leit Paste:
Hier würde mich interessieren, ob es da noch etwas besseres als die *Thermalright Chill Factor* gibt?

3.) Zum DIMM:
Hier würde ich 2 × 8 GB bevorzugen, die von Softy vorgeschlagenen RAM verfügen glaube ich über ein ganz gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und eine gute Performance, sehen aber dafür nicht gerade berauschend aus. Sollte es hier ein etwas schickere Alternative geben, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen 

4.) Die Lüfter:
Gibt es vielleicht für den *Prolimatech Genesis* noch andere 140 mm Lüfter als die *Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED*? Damit meine ich, noch leisere Lüfter, mit mehr Luftdurchsatz, oder so 

Naja, das waren jetzt einmal die Punkte, bei denen ich mir noch am unsichersten bin 

Bitte lasst mich nicht hängen, denn ich brauche unbedingt und das schnellst möglichst einen neuen Rechner


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> 2.) Die Wärme Leit Paste:
> Hier würde mich interessieren, ob es da noch etwas besseres als die *Thermalright Chill Factor* gibt?


 
der8auer (Moderator, PCGH-Mitglied und Extremkühler) benutzt die "GELID Extreme". Vielleicht schaust du sie dir auch mal an.


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Bleib bei den Crucial, da man sonst nur 4x4GB für den Preis erhält und 2 Riegel für die Systemstabilität einfach besser sind
Edit: Es gibt Kühler die zu geringern Preisen fast genau so gut Kühlen und die Luft gleich aus dem Gehäus abführen


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> der8auer (Moderator, PCGH-Mitglied und Extremkühler) benutzt die "GELID Extreme". Vielleicht schaust du sie dir auch mal an.



Danke für den Tipp DieMangoKiwi, die werde ich mir mal etwas genauer anschauen


----------



## TheRealStone (30. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Willst du unbedingt den Genesis, da es besser kühlende Kühler mit leiseren Lüftern gibt?


Der Genesis ist einer der besten Luftkühler die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen der ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!
Außerdem sind da sowieso keine Lüfter dabei man kann da jeden nehmen z.B. solche:
be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 140x140x25, 1000rpm, 102.7m³/h, 16.5dB(A) (BL014) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder solche:
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich hab diese hier verbaut und bin sehr sehr zufrieden ( 120mm deshalb weil mein Gehäuse für 140mm zu schmal ist ) : Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS, 120x120x25mm, 600-1500rpm, 40-100m³/h, 8-24dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Willst du unbedingt den Genesis, da es besser kühlende Kühler mit leiseren Lüftern gibt?


 
Wo hast du das denn her? Hast du davon eine Quelle?
Der Kühler schlägt sich in jedem Benchmark in die Top 5 und die Lüfter kann man ebenso frei nach Geschmack wählen. be quiet!, Alpenföhn oder Noiseblocker sind hier zu empfehlen.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Bleib bei den Crucial, da man sonst nur 4x4GB für den Preis erhält und 2 Riegel für die Systemstabilität einfach besser sind
> Willst du unbedingt den Genesis, da es besser kühlende Kühler mit leiseren Lüftern gibt?



Hallo ich111, 

so einfach kommst du mir aber jetzt nicht davon , denn jetzt hast Du mich neugierig gemacht!

OK überzeugt die RAM Crucial Ballistix können bleiben!

Nun zum CPU-Kühler, nein, der Genesis ist natürlich kein Muss, aber er ist einer der kühlsten und leisesten CPU-Kühler den ich finden konnte  
Welcher CPU-Kühler ist denn in deinen Augen noch Kühler und leiser als der Genesis? Und ich meine jetzt nicht plus/minus 0,5 ° C


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Welcher CPU-Kühler ist denn in deinen Augen noch Kühler und leiser als der Genesis? Und ich meine jetzt nicht plus/minus 0,5 ° C


 
Ich hab was ich hab was! Alpenföhn Everest.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

TheRealStone schrieb:


> Der Genesis ist einer der besten Luftkühler die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen der ist uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!


 
Ist er auch aber 1. viel zu teuer und 2. braucht der enorm viel Platz.
Guck dir das Bild mal an. Da musst du eine Menge Platz im Case haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Ja schöne Luftaufnahme, auf das Hochhaus, wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht man sogar vor dem riesigen V8 Einkaufszentrum auf dem Parkplatz die Autos stehen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Der ist einer der besten Luftkühler keine Frage, mit dem Phanteks Platzt brauchst du auf jeden Fall
Der Alpenföhn Everest ist noch gar nicht draußen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Der Alpenföhn Everest ist noch gar nicht draußen


 
Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Mein Beitrag war doch verständlich genug, dass es ein Scherz war, oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Mein Beitrag war doch verständlich genug, dass es ein Scherz war, oder?


 
Ich warte auf den Alpenföhn Olympus Monds.


----------



## nick9999 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich warte darauf, dass jemand ein Mainboard ohne Sockel hat, da er ein 10Kilo voll Kupferkühler montiert hat


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Ich musste gerade feststellen das die Wärmeleitpaste *GELID Solutions GC Extreme* etwas schwer zu bekommen ist, sie wird weder von *hardwareversand.de *noch von *Mindfactory* geführt. 
Das ist etwas ärgerlich, da ich die restlichen Komponenten alle bei *Mindfactory* bekomme, nur diese blöde Wärmeleitpaste nicht 

Hier die aktuelle Konfiguration:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
2 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme, 3.5g Spritze
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Schau dir das mal an:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - GELID GC Extreme Thermal Compound GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound 31052


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schau dir das mal an:
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - GELID GC Extreme Thermal Compound GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound 31052


 
Wegen WLP extra Versandkosten?  Die Versandkosten sind höher als die WLP selbst kostet. Das lohnt nicht.

Die MX4 ist lieferbar. Kauf die.
Arctic Cooling MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste, 4 Gramm - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Habe auch nur gezeigt wo es sie gibt. Bei meinem zukünftigen Stammshop.


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

also wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben würde für einen pc, dann würde ich diesen in das göttliche NZXT Phantom White packen.
Big Tower Variante:
NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Midi Tower:
NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

LucasC schrieb:


> also wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben würde für einen pc, dann würde ich diesen in das göttliche NZXT Phantom White packen.
> Big Tower Variante:
> NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> Midi Tower:
> NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) | Geizhals.at Österreich


 
Schöne Optik schlechte Haptik.

Ich möchte das Switch 810 - Das sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick trist aus aber wenn man es moddet macht es mehr her als das Phantom. - Vor allem ist es zeitloser.


----------



## TheRealStone (30. Mai 2012)

Lohnt es denn die Wlp austutauschen da ist doch eine dabei beim Genesis oder?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Das Phantom hat nur 1x USB 3 das auch noch per USB A Stecker durchgeschleift wird. Dann lieber das 410.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

TheRealStone schrieb:


> Lohnt es denn die Wlp austutauschen da ist doch eine dabei beim Genesis oder?


 
Für den Normalverbraucher nicht. Aber jemand der Bencht und Extrem Übertaktet ist dies schon sinnvoller.


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Schöne Optik schlechte Haptik.
> 
> Ich möchte das Switch 810 - Das sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick trist aus aber wenn man es moddet macht es mehr her als das Phantom. - Vor allem ist es zeitloser.



Mag sein, aber das ist ein Vergleich auf hohem Niveau, das Phantom ist ja kein Schrott wie ein LC-Power oder  MS-Tech Gehäuse. Mir gefällt halt besonders die Form vom Phantom, die kann man halt nicht einfach so "hermodden".


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

LucasC schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber das ist ein Vergleich auf hohem Niveau, das Phantom ist ja kein Schrott wie ein LC-Power oder  MS-Tech Gehäuse. Mir gefällt halt besonders die Form vom Phantom, die kann man halt nicht einfach so "hermodden".


 
Richtig, das Phantom hat ja auch etwas schönes. Aber mir gefällt halt das Switch 810 mehr, da z.B. dort ein 420er Radiator hineinpasst und es schlichter ist, somit sieht man sich nicht so schnell satt daran. - Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Ja das Problem ist nur, oder besser gesagt was ärgerlich ist, dass die Versandkosten fast mehr ausmachen als das eigentliche Produkt die Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme . Daher wäre es ganz angenehm gewesen wenn ich die Wärmeleitpaste bei *Mindfactory* einfach mit bestellen hätte können. Ist die Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme denn wirklich so gut, dass sich dieser Mehraufwand lohnt oder gibt es vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative die auch im Portfolio eines *Mindfactory* zu finden ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Das lohnt sich zusätzlich mit den Versandkosten nicht. Da ich z.B. aber viel bei Aquatuning kaufen werde, gibt es dieses Problem bei mir nicht. 

Hol dir die MX-4, die ist fast genau so gut und sparst ordentlich.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Oder die MX 2


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Hehe, ihr seid aber schnell hier


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Und letztendlich diskutieren wir hier über 1C° Unterschied..


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Richtig, das Phantom hat ja auch etwas schönes. Aber mir gefällt halt das Switch 810 mehr, da z.B. dort ein 420er Radiator hineinpasst und es schlichter ist, somit sieht man sich nicht so schnell satt daran. - Finde ich zumindest.


Das ist eben Geschmackssache, aber ich sehe gerade, das Switch kosten auch ca. 160€ und deswegen würde ich eben das Phantom 410 für ca. 90€ nehmen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

LucasC schrieb:


> Das ist eben Geschmackssache, aber ich sehe gerade, das Switch kosten auch ca. 160€ und deswegen würde ich eben das Phantom 410 für ca. 90€ nehmen.


 
Passt da denn eine Vollinterne-Komplett-Wasserkühlung hinein? Das schönste am Switch 810 ist das großzügige Fenster.


----------



## TheRealStone (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Und letztendlich diskutieren wir hier über 1C° Unterschied..


Auch 1° stellt einen Temperaturunterschied dar...


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

LucasC schrieb:


> also wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgeben würde für einen pc, dann würde ich diesen in das göttliche NZXT Phantom White packen.
> Big Tower Variante:
> NZXT Phantom weiß (PHAN-001WT) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> Midi Tower:
> NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) | Geizhals.at Österreich



Das Problem bei dem Gehäuse ist, dass es über keinerlei Staubfilter verfügt.


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Passt da denn eine Vollinterne-Komplett-Wasserkühlung hinein? Das schönste am Switch 810 ist das großzügige Fenster.


 
Da bin ich ein bisschen überfragt , wenn du so eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung wie die Corsair H80 meinst, die passt bestimmt rein, aber ich weiß nicht was es sonst noch alles so gibt .
Das Fenster im Switch ist schon geil, ist wie ein Wintergarten.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Die kann man sich auch basteln


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Das Problem bei dem Gehäuse ist, dass es über keinerlei Staubfilter verfügt.


 
Und das Switch 810?



LucasC schrieb:


> Da bin ich ein bisschen überfragt , wenn du so eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung wie die Corsair H80 meinst, die passt bestimmt rein, aber ich weiß nicht was es sonst noch alles so gibt .
> Das Fenster im Switch ist schon geil, ist wie ein Wintergarten.


 
Mit meiner Wasserkühlung da drin wiegt das Switch 28-32 Kilogramm. Eine Wasserkühlung nimmt sehr viel Platz, vor allem da ich alles kühle, aber das auch noch intern.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> vor allem da ich alles kühle,


 
Auch den Chipsatz?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn es nicht zuviel mehr kostet, Ja. Aber das wirklich nur aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Und das Switch 810?
> 
> 
> 
> Mit meiner Wasserkühlung da drin wiegt das Switch 28-32 Kilogramm. Eine Wasserkühlung nimmt sehr viel Platz, vor allem da ich alles kühle, aber das auch noch intern.


 
Also ich mal ein Installationsvideo auf YT zur Corsair H80 gesehen, und der hat die einfach in nen stinknormalen Midi Tower gebaut.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Link?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Den H80 kannst du überall einbauen. So groß ist der Wärmekühler nicht. Der kommt da hin wo der Hecklüfter am Case ist.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

LucasC schrieb:


> Also ich mal ein Installationsvideo auf YT zur Corsair H80 gesehen, und der hat die einfach in nen stinknormalen Midi Tower gebaut.


 
Eine H80 ist nichts gegen eine echte Wasserkühlung mit 420er und 140er Radiator intern. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-765.html (paxpl)

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum! 



coroc schrieb:


> Link?


 
Guckst du: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nqdVhMerLM


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin mir jetzt ich nachhinein auch nicht mehr so sicher ob das im Video ein Midi Tower ist, sieht aber eigentlich so aus. Corsair H80 Installation einer Wasser / Flüssigkühlung - YouTube


----------



## LucasC (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Eine H80 ist nichts gegen eine echte Wasserkühlung mit 420er und 140er Radiator intern.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/1606-wakue-bilderthread-765.html (paxpl)
> 
> Was ich noch vergessen habe: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!
> ...


 
Danke, lol ich hab genau das selbe Video gepostet, Motawa10 ist einfach der beste .
Ja OK du hast recht, aber wenn er uns um Hilfe bittet im Forum, hat er glaub ich auch nicht vor sich eine High End Monster WaKü in den Pc zu bauen.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Wärmeleitpasten MX-2 und MX-4 außer dass die eine bei mindfactory.de im Angebot ist und die andere nicht 

Das Switch 810, ist mir dann doch etwas zu teuer und optisch auch nicht ganz mein Fall. Der Tower oder besser die Kosten für den Tower sollten schon bei ca. 100 € plus -30 € bleiben. Von der Optik her würde mir persönlich am besten das Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland gefallen, aber es soll ja, wie man liest, mit den beiden verbauten Lüftern leider sehr laut sein.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Die MX-4 ist flüssiger, das wars auch schon


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Das Graphite hat zur Not aber auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung.
Die MX-4 soll etwas besser kühlen als die MX-2. Aber ob dies stimmt hängt auch von der aufgetragenen Menge ab, ich denke, wenn beide Mengen perfekt aufgetragen sind, gibt es Temperaturmäßig kaum bis gar keine Unterschiede.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

LucasC schrieb:


> Danke, lol ich hab genau das selbe Video gepostet, Motawa10 ist einfach der beste .
> Ja OK du hast recht, aber wenn er uns um Hilfe bittet im Forum, hat er glaub ich auch nicht vor sich eine High End Monster WaKü in den Pc zu bauen.


 
Nein eine Monster WaKü muss nicht sein, ist sehr wahrscheinlich viel zu teuer und vermutlich auch noch Wartungs intensiv, ich hab's lieber bequem und was Wartung oder sauber machen anbelangt, leider etwas faul


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Nein eine Monster WaKü muss nicht sein, ist sehr wahrscheinlich viel zu teuer und vermutlich auch noch Wartungs intensiv, ich hab's lieber bequem und was Wartung oder sauber machen anbelangt leider etwas faul


 
Einfach die Wasserkühlung des Case an das Aquarium anschließen. 
Du musst dir dann nur Fische halten die in der Arktis zu Hause sind.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Nein eine Monster WaKü muss nicht sein, ist sehr wahrscheinlich viel zu teuer und vermutlich auch noch Wartungs intensiv, ich hab's lieber bequem und was Wartung oder sauber machen anbelangt, leider etwas faul


 
GPU + CPU fängt bei 350 Euro an. Einmal im Jahr Wasser wechseln. Das war's auch schon.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> GPU + CPU fängt bei 350 Euro an. Einmal im Jahr Wasser wechseln. Das war's auch schon.


 
Und einer Versicherung gegen Wasserschäden abschließen.


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

Nö, siehe PCGH in Gefahr - Wasser im PC (Teil 1/2) - YouTube und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHFSeSRpnd4


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Nö, siehe PCGH in Gefahr - Wasser im PC (Teil 1/2) - YouTube und PCGH in Gefahr - Wasser im PC (Teil 2/2) - YouTube


 
Da kann nur etwas auslaufen wenn User.exe einen Fehler gemacht hat. Unfälle passieren sehr selten durch die Komponenten selbst. Threshold hatte aber wirklich einen sehr unglücklichen Fall darüber, ich denke da kann man die Schuld auf die Komponenten schieben.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Update:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
2 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)

Ich habe jetzt mal die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht und durch die MX-4 ersetzt, die scheint ja wenn man den ganzen Bewertungen auf z.B. *Mindfactory *glauben kann, auch nicht all zu schlecht zu sein


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Makellos.
Ausgezeichnet.
Brillant.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da kann nur etwas auslaufen wenn User.exe einen Fehler gemacht hat. Unfälle passieren sehr selten durch die Komponenten selbst. Threshold hatte aber wirklich einen sehr unglücklichen Fall darüber, ich denke da kann man die Schuld auf die Komponenten schieben.


 
Das kommt vielleicht nur 1x im Jahr irgendwo vor und auch nur deshalb weil eben niemand im Raum ist. Merkst du dass was undicht wird würdest du sofort abschalten und nachgucken.


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Makellos.
> Ausgezeichnet.
> Brillant.


 

hehe


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Wo willst du eigentlich das Case herbekommen?


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Auf geizahls.de gibts das (mal auf die deutsche Flagge klicken)


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Auf geizahls.de gibts das (mal auf die deutsche Flagge klicken)


 
Klicke ich auf den Link lese ich das.



> Es gibt derzeit keine Anbieter für diesen Artikel (mit diesen Filterkriterien) in der gewählten Region.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold: nox Hummer Zero 3.0 Big Tower ohne Netzteil weiss/schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Bei Geizhals gibt es den Hinweis nicht zu Mindfactory. Schon seltsam.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals gibt es den Hinweis nicht zu Mindfactory. Schon seltsam.


 
Exakt das gleiche mit der GELID Extreme bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche mit der GELID Extreme bei Aquatuning.


 
Dann liegt das aber an Geizhals dass die den Online Händler nicht bei sich drin haben obwohl der das Produkt hat.
Das ist blöd.


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klicke ich auf den Link lese ich das.


Deshalb musst du ja auf die Flagge klicken, weil es in Österreich keinen Händler gibt


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

Hier ein Test: Nox Xtreme Hummer Zero 3.0 - hardwaremax.net zum Nox Hummer Zero 3.0


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus das Gehäuse
Einen nachteil hat es jedoch: es hat keinen internen usb 3.0 Anschluss


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus das Gehäuse



Danke, es ist zwar kein Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland / Corsair Carbide Series 500R weiß (CC9011013-WW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black & White Edition (RC-692A-KKN5-BW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland die mir Design-technisch allesamt besser gefallen würden, aber ich glaube es ist ein ganz guter Kompromiss zwischen Größe, Qualität, Funktionalität und Aussehen, sofern man ein weißes Gehäuse möchte


----------



## conner (30. Mai 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus das Gehäuse
> Einen nachteil hat es jedoch: es hat keinen internen usb 3.0 Anschluss


 
Ja da hast du recht, das ist aber dann auch schon der größte Kritikpunkt den ich an dem Gehäuse finden konnte, gibt's da nicht irgendwelche Adaptermöglichkeiten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

doch müsste es schon geben


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Der ist kompakter: Xigmatek extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter PCB (COU-UBCFBP-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Sieht aber kacke aus, weil man das dann immer sieht während man bei meiner einfach hinterm mb verstecken kann


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Meiner ist billiger


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (30. Mai 2012)

Die 2€ machen den Braten jetzt auch nicht mehr fett
Jetzt muss der TE entscheiden


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Einigen wir uns darauf: Mit Kabelmanagment im Gehäuse ist deine schöner, ohne stören die Kabel eher


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, wie ich gerade feststellen durfte, ist der kostenlose Versand bei Bestellungen nach 0:00 Uhr "*Midnight-Shopping*" bei *mindfactory.de *genannt, wohl leider mehr ein Marketing-Gag,  um nicht zusagen Kunden verarsche.  Da die Artikel die ich bestellen wollte, jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal nach Mitternacht um ca. 11,- Euro teurer wurden. Vor Mitternacht kostete mein System noch ca. 1012,- Euro, jetzt nach Mitternacht soll ich für die identischen Komponenten auf einmal 1023,- Euro bezahlen. Diese Differenz entspricht den normalerweise üblichen Versandkosten bei *mindfactory.de*, wenn man tagsüber bestellt.* * Schade *mindfactory* da kommt man sich als Kunde natürlich garnicht verarscht vor.   

Ist das sonst noch wem aufgefallen, oder bin ich der einzige hier?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Ist das sonst noch wem aufgefallen, oder bin ich der einzige hier?


 
Willkommen in der Realität. 

Solche Strategien werden gerne und häufig genutzt, einfach nicht ausnutzen lassen.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Realität.
> 
> Solche Strategien werden gerne und häufig genutzt, einfach nicht ausnutzen lassen.


 
Vielen Dank für deine Anteilnahme DieMangoKiwi,  mit ausnutzen lassen hat das Ganze nicht viel zu tun  ist halt wie oben schon geschrieben, sehr ärgerlich und viel mehr eine Kunden verarsche! Naja was soll's wenn sie es nötig haben!   Hat natürlich auch Vorteile, ich kann mir die ganze Konfiguration heute nochmals in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen 

Und ihr habt es sicher schon erraten, zwei Punkte gibt es tatsächlich noch! 

Einmal zum Mainboard, ein Kumpel von mir, hat gemeint ich sollte doch besser das ASUS Maximus V Gene, Z77 nehmen. Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag? Qualitativ ist das GigaByte GA-Z77X-UD5H sicher eines der besten Mainboards, aber optisch gesehen ist es mit dem vielen blau Anteil nicht gerade eine Schönheit. Also rein von der Optik, hat bei mir das schwarz-rote ASUS Maximus V Gene, Z77 die Nase vorn.  Wo liegen denn hier die großen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Mainboards?


Nun nochmal zum CPU-Kühler, der Genesis ist einer der besten und leisesten CPU-Kühler am Markt aber leider auch eine der größten, ergo man ist nicht ganz so flexibel. Die Vorteile des Genesis sah ich darin, dass er neben der CPU gleichzeitig auch die RAMsteine kühlt. Die Frage ist jetzt nur bringt es wirklich merkbare Vorteile?

Ein Prolimatech Super Mega z.B. bietet bei ähnliche Kühlleistung mehr Flexibilität, da man ihn wahlweise die heiße Luft nach hinten, als auch (wenn er um 90° gedreht wird) nach oben aus dem Gehäuse rausblasen lassen kann. 

Oder wie seht ihr das?

P.S.
Sorry, ich weiß es ist schlimm mit mir, aber ich will bei einer Investition von gut 1000 € einfach nichts falsch machen


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Hier nochmals die aktuelle Konfiguration:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
2 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Arctic Cooling MX-4,  4g Spritze
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)


----------



## Adi1 (31. Mai 2012)

Deine Red Vortex schaufeln Dir 147 m³ Luft ins Gehäuse, da ist der Genesis völlig überflüssig.
Dieser be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK011) | Geizhals Deutschland reicht vollkommen. Der kann bis 150W abführen.

Gruß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deine Red Vortex schaufeln Dir 147 m³ Luft ins Gehäuse, da ist der Genesis völlig überflüssig.


 
Ich denke, die Red Vortex sollen an den CPU-Kühler, aber da sich der QM noch nicht allzu schlüssig ist, hat er erstmal keinen CPU-Kühler im Warenkorb.

Sicher ist der Super Mega eine tolle Sache. Er ist ebenfalls einer der besten Kühler. 
Mir gefällt optisch der hier am besten: Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Alpenföhn K2? Oder ne Kompakt WaKü? Wenn du Ocen willst machst du damit nix falsch


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

Hier sind alle zu empfehlenden Twin-Tower-Kühler.

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Österreich
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Deine Red Vortex schaufeln Dir 147 m³ Luft ins Gehäuse, da ist der Genesis völlig überflüssig.
> Dieser be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK011) | Geizhals Deutschland reicht vollkommen. Der kann bis 150W abführen.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo Adi1, die Red Vortex Lüfter sind wie schon DieMangoKiwi richtig erkannt hat, für den CPU-Kühler Genesis. Da ich die CPU auf 4,5 GHz bis 4,6 GHz Übertakten möchte wird dein vorgeschlagener Kühler vermutlich etwas zu schwach und zu laut sein, da die Intel Core i7-3770K ja recht schnell und gerne heiß werden, muss schon ein CPU-Kühler mit ausreichend Reserven her.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Red Vortex sollen an den CPU-Kühler, aber da sich der QM noch nicht allzu schlüssig ist, hat er erstmal keinen CPU-Kühler im Warenkorb.
> 
> Sicher ist der Super Mega eine tolle Sache. Er ist ebenfalls einer der besten Kühler.
> Mir gefällt optisch der hier am besten: Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ja DieMangoKiwi, der macht optisch schon was her


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Ja DieMangoKiwi, der macht optisch schon was her


 
Und so wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist der obendrauf auch noch limitiert.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hier sind alle zu empfehlenden Twin-Tower-Kühler.
> 
> EKL Alpenföhn K2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000057) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> ...



Ja, ich möchte mal behaupten die spielen alle in ein und derselben Liga wie der Genesis. Ich vermute allerdings auch das man zum Beispiel bei einem Phanteks PH-TC14PE oder Thermalright Silver Arrow wegen der Länge (zwei Tower +2 Lüfter) ähnliche Probleme bekommen könnte wie bei Genesis, sobald man probiert ihn um 90° zu drehen, so das er die Luft nach oben aus dem Gehäuse bläst,  oder täuscht das?


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Gehäuse denn? In jedem Gehäuse kann der Luffi auch hinten rausblasen
@K2: Sieh mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952.html


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Alpenföhn K2? Oder ne Kompakt WaKü? Wenn du Ocen willst machst du damit nix falsch


 
Hallo coroc, 

welche Kompaktwasserkühlung kannst Du mir empfehlen?


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Corsair H100, die ist aber recht laut => Lüfter tauschen wenns leiser sein soll


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Corsair H100, die ist aber recht laut => Lüfter tauschen wenns leiser sein soll


 
Und das zusammen kostet mindestens 110 Euro.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, aber für einen Oc-Rchner würde ich sie sogar nehmen


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Was für ein Gehäuse denn? In jedem Gehäuse kann der Luffi auch hinten rausblasen
> @K2: Sieh mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952.html



Ja ich weiß, aber ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, wenn man den CPU-Kühler so dreht, das er die heiße Luft anstatt nach hinten nach oben aus dem Gehäuse bläst, die Kühlleistung noch effizienter sein soll 

Hier nochmal das angedachte Gehäuse
Test: Nox Xtreme Hummer Zero 3.0 - hardwaremax.net


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ja, aber für einen Oc-Rchner würde ich sie sogar nehmen


 
Bei 2011 lohnt sich das sicherlich. Bei 1155 reicht aber wirklich ein Luftkühler. Außer man mag die Optik der H100.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ist klar, heiße Luft steigt nach oben, aber so viel sollte der Unterschied auch nicht ausmachen


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Corsair H100, die ist aber recht laut => Lüfter tauschen wenns leiser sein soll



Naja, leise muss es schon sein, das ist mir mit am wichtigsten! Darum ja auch die zwei Prolimatech Red Vortex und der Genesis CPU-Küler.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Und wie laut sind die? Ich dachte eher an ein paar beQuiet Silent Wings oder so was


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Und wie laut sind die? Ich dachte eher an ein paar beQuiet Silent Wings oder so was


 
Dürfen es auch Shadow Wings sein? 

Die be quiet! Lüfter sind wirklich wärmstens zu empfehlen, wobei ich die Noiseblocker trotz schlechterer Leistung irgendwie attraktiver finde.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Dürfen es auch Shadow Wings sein?


Klar



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Die be quiet! Lüfter sind wirklich wärmstens zu empfehlen, wobei ich die Noiseblocker trotz schlechterer Leistung irgendwie attraktiver finde.


 
Kapier ich nicht


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Und wie laut sind die? Ich dachte eher an ein paar beQuiet Silent Wings oder so was



Sofern die Angaben stimmen, *1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB*


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht


 
Ich finde die Noiseblocker einfach schöner. In meinem PC ist sowas sehr wichtig.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ich finde NB hässlich, beQuiet sieht Hammer aus


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich finde NB hässlich, beQuiet sieht Hammer aus


 
Jedem das seine. - Wenn es nur einen Geschmack gäbe, wäre das ja grässlich.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, und alle würden Intel mögen...aua


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ja, und alle würden Intel mögen...aua


 
Moment mal. Du sagst das und hast ein AMD System. Magst du Intel nicht?
Ich mag AMD dagegen nicht.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, ich finde Intel nicht so dolle...Aber ich bin kein Fanboy

Mein Vater ist ein "Intel hat ein beschi***enes P/L" Typ
Bei uns gabs immer nur AMDs...Außerdem reicht der 955@3.8Ghz aus


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich mag AMD dagegen nicht.


 
Wieso nicht?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


 
Einfacher Grund: Rot gefällt mir nicht. Es wird gesagt, AMD hat es nicht drauf.

Intel mit blau dagegen viel mehr. Es wird gesagt, Intel hat es drauf.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

AMD ist Schwarz/Grün, aber nicht Rot (Zumindest die CPUs)


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> AMD ist Schwarz/Grün, aber nicht Rot (Zumindest die CPUs)


 
Ich habe in Erinnerung, dass AMD rot ist, besonders der ATI-Teil.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Klar, aber ds sind die Grakas


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Einfacher Grund: Rot gefällt mir nicht.



Das ist doch mal ein Argument. 
Schaue ich mir die AMD Sapphire an kann ich da nichts Rotes entdecken. 



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt, AMD hat es nicht drauf.



"es wird" ist immer so ein toller Ausdruck. Lieber mal eine eigenen Meinung bilden als sich von andere vollquatschen zu lassen.



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Intel mit blau dagegen viel mehr.



An meinen PC ist absolut nichts was blau ist. 



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt, Intel hat es drauf.


 
Ja haben sie. Im Bescheißen, betrügen, über den Tisch ziehen und niederdrücken. Da sind sie fast so gut wie Apple.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Klar, aber ds sind die Grakas


 
Ich fühle mich halt mit Intel wohler, ich weiß nicht warum. Genau so wie ich mich nur mit einer Point of View wohl fühle.

Macken hat doch jeder.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Na da bin ich mal froh, das wir nicht vom Thema abgekommen sind 

Um wieder zurück auf das eigentliche Thema zu kommen, würde ich vorschlagen lassen wir mal die Kühler, Kühler sein. Denn mich würde viel mehr eurer Meinung zum Mainboard interessieren. Kennt hier noch jemand eine gute Alternative zum Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H SLD muss nicht sein. Was haltet ihr denn vom Asus Maximus V Gene Intel Z77 ?


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Überteuert!


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Beide sind recht teuer. Schau dir die Ausstattung der Mainboards an und frage dich selbst was du eigentlich brauchst und danach suchst du aus.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Ja bei euch hört sich das so einfach an, ist es aber für einen Laien wie mich leider nicht.  Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann müsste ich hier im Forum nicht um Hilfe bitten. Wenn ich genau wüsste was man braucht, oder worauf man bei einem Mainboard achten muss, dann hätte ich meine Komponenten vermutlich schon längst zusammengestellt und bestellt.  Ich weiß nur soviel das ich kein SLI betreiben möchte. Das Mainboard qualitativ sehr hochwertig sein soll, nicht mehr als 200 € kosten sollte, es sollte OC Freudig und möglichst Zukunfts sicher sein, es muss stabil laufen und genügend Anschlüsse für Lüfter bieten, mir die Wahl lassen ob ich ein oder zwei Monitore anschließen möchte. Tja und was ist noch wichtig? Einen Digital Ausgang, HDMI Ausgang, USB 3.0 Eingänge, keine Ahnung was ein gutes qualitativ hochwertiges und modernes Mainboard heutzutage alles bieten muss, hier bin ich leider etwas überfordert!  

Aber darum kommt ja ihr ins Spiel


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich kann Dir das Asrock Z77 Extreme4 empfehlen. Ich habe das gleiche mit dem Z68-Chipsatz, und damit geht der i5 bis 5,3 HGz unter Luft  

Aber das Board ist (ebenso wie der RAM) zum Übertakten relativ egal. Ein Highend Board brauchst Du nur, um die letzten paar MHz rauszuquetschen. Da lohnt der Aufpreis auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Dann kauf dir das Asus Z77 V.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe einmal versucht auf Geizhals.de ein paar Mainboards zu finden, die meine Kriterien erfüllen, so hoffe ich.  Welches der 5 Mainboards ist jetzt besonders empfehlenswert?

Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ), ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA+


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Das µATX Brett würde ich rausschmeißen, und dann kannst Du eine Münze werfen.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir das Asus Z77 V.



Ist es das hier ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, das ist das richtige.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Das µATX Brett würde ich rausschmeißen, und dann kannst Du eine Münze werfen.



Du meinst so

Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ), ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und jetzt eine Münze schmeißen


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Das Asus Pro hat Wlan und 1x USB 3 intern mehr als das V.
Das Extreme6 hat 2x USB 2 mehr als das Extreme4 und etwas mehr Zubehör. 
Ich würde weiterhin das Z77 V von Asus nehmen.
Guter Kompromiss und es hat viele Lüfteranschlüsse.


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 oder das Asus P8Z77-V


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Du meinst so
> 
> Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ), ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Und jetzt eine Münze schmeißen


 
Genau. Kopf = Asus Z77-V, Zahl = Asorck Z77 Extreme6. Wenn die Münze auf der Kante landet, das Gigabyte.  Und wenn die Münze gar nicht mehr zurück kommt, das Asus Z77 Pro


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Tausch das Extreme 6 durch das Extreme 4 aus und dann kannst du die Münze nach den von Softy vorgeschlagenen Regeln werfen


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Muss mich das hier ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Deutschland irgendwie beunruhigen,  oder hatten die mit Ihrem Asus P8Z77-V Intel Z77 einfach nur Pech


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hat er vergessen den Treiber zu installieren.  Ohne richtigen Treiber sind das nur USB 2 Anschlüsse da Windows 7 ja kein USB 3 unterstützt. Daher geht USB 3 nicht ohne extra Treiber.


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

-Ein defektes Board kannst Du bei jedem Hersteller mal erwischen.

-Oft sitzt das Problem vor dem Rechner, und nicht im Rechner


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat der aber einfach vergessen die USB 3.0 Treiber zu installieren


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

OK, dann bin ich beruhigt und hoffe ich kriege das mit den Treibern gebacken 

Update:
1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
1 x ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
2 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Arctic Cooling MX-4,  4g Spritze
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Das 480 Watt Modell reicht auch.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Ja, sieht gut aus


----------



## ich111 (31. Mai 2012)

Hat das Nox Hummer Zero 3.0 einen internen USB 3.0 Anschluss? Wenn nicht ist ein solcher adapter empfehlenswert: BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter (BFA-U3-KU3IU3-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Bist du dir sicher, dass du den Genesis reinkriegst?


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 480 Watt Modell reicht auch.


 
Wer im Notfall SLD mit dem 580 Watt möglich?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

conner schrieb:


> Wer im Notfall SLD mit dem 580 Watt möglich?


 
Meinst du SLI? Oder LSD.  Das wäre ganz schön knapp bemessen.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Ups, ja meinte natürlich SLI


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Da würde ich vielleicht be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) nehmen


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Da würde ich vielleicht be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) nehmen


 
Wunderbar geeignet für SLI.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Was soll der quatsch mit SLI?


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll der quatsch mit SLI?


 
Ja du hast vollkommen recht Threshold, ich bin ganz deiner Meinung und hatte mich gegen ein System mit SLI entschieden. Doch wenn ich das ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 Mainboard nehme das ja SLI unterstützt, stellt sich jetzt halt die Frage wegen dem Netzteil, lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und zum 680 W greifen um sich so die Option SLI offen zu halten, oder man sagt Scheiß drauf,  ein 480 W oder 580 W reicht für den normalen Betrieb und spart nebenbei noch ein bisschen Kohle.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (31. Mai 2012)

Es kommt ganz auf deine Ansprüche an. SLI lohnt sich m.M.n. erst ab 3 Monitoren.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Es kommt ganz auf deine Ansprüche an. SLI lohnt sich m.M.n. Hrst ab 3 Monitoren.


 
Drei Monitore sind für dieses und für das kommende Jahr erstmal nicht geplant 

Update:

1 x Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B)
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80637I73770K)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (BLS2CP8G3D1609DS1S00CEU)
1 x ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ)
1 x Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008)
1 x BitFenix Internal USB 3.0 Adapter (BFA-U3-KU3IU3-RP)
3 x Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 147.03m³/h, 18.1dB(A)
1 x Arctic Cooling MX-4,  4g Spritze
1 x Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x Nox Hummer Zero 3.0
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-580W/BN198)

Es kam noch ein *Prolimatech Red Vortex* fürs Gehäuse hinzu und der *USB 3.0 Adapter*


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Entweder machst du SLI sofort oder nie. Aber irgendwann mal eine zweite Karte dazu kaufen ist einfach quatsch.


----------



## TheRealStone (31. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich gegen Sli entscheiden und lieber etwas früher zu einer neuen Single Gpu Karte greifen...
Wenn du sowieso nicht vorhast auf mehr als einem Monitor zu spielen würd ich mir die Kohle sparen und für die nächst Karte aufheben


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, wer der englischen Sprache mächtig ist, der findet auf folgender Seite noch einen interessanten Mainboard Test, unter anderem wurde das *ASRock Z77 Extreme4* und das  ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 getestet und das ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 soviel sei schon mal verraten, hat wohl gar nicht mal so schlecht abgeschnitten. 

Zum *Test*


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Entweder machst du SLI sofort oder nie. Aber irgendwann mal eine zweite Karte dazu kaufen ist einfach quatsch.





TheRealStone schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gegen Sli entscheiden und lieber etwas früher zu einer neuen Single Gpu Karte greifen...
> Wenn du sowieso nicht vorhast auf mehr als einem Monitor zu spielen würd ich mir die Kohle sparen und für die nächst Karte aufheben



Ich kann euch beiden nur zustimmen und werde es daher auch genauso machen


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Da fehlen alle High End Boards.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

So wir neigen uns langsam dem Ende zu  einem Thema würde ich gerne nochmal aufgreift und zwar die CPU-Kühlung. Ich schwanke noch zwischen folgenden zwei Kandidaten einmal wer hätte das gedacht unser Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Österreich der zweite im Bunde ist der in meinen Augen einzige würdige Konkurrent, der Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 

hier ein ausführlicher Test zum Genesis


Und hier ein ausführlicher Test zum Phanteks PH-TC14PE


Die Bedingungen die erfüllt werden sollen sind einfach: so kühl wie nötig und dabei so leise wie nur irgendwie möglich!  Welcher der beiden o.g. CPU-Kühlerkandidaten soll es nun endgültig werden? Ich kann mich zwischen den beiden einfach nicht entscheiden  

Jetzt seit ihr, die, die mir schon so viel geholfen haben  nochmals gefragt!


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Der Phanteks ist nicht leise. Den kriegst du auch nicht leiser oder du verzichtest auch die Kühlleistung.
Der Genesis ist meiner meinung nach einfach zu groß.
Ich würde den Silver Arrow oder den K2 nehmen.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Einer hässlicher als der andere

Ich würde eher einen SilverArrow nehmen


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde den Silver Arrow oder den K2 nehmen.



Wobei der 120mm Lüfter des K2 nicht silent tauglich ist. Aber wenn Du den gegen einen 140mm EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost austausschst, ist der K2 sehr leistungsstark und leise


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Phanteks ist nicht leise. Den kriegst du auch nicht leiser oder du verzichtest auch die Kühlleistung.
> Der Genesis ist meiner meinung nach einfach zu groß.
> Ich würde den Silver Arrow oder den K2 nehmen.


 
Woher weißt Du dass der Phanteks PH-TC14PE so laut ist? Wenn ich jetzt die beiden Lüfter gegen leisere Exemplare Tausch würde, dann müsste er doch leiser werden, oder? 

So viel kleiner wie du tust ist ein Silver Arrow oder K2 auch nicht


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Der Links funzt nett

wenn der Abstand zwischen den Lamellen zu klein ist, kommt es zu Luftverwirbelungen, und die machen Krach


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Wobei der 120mm Lüfter des K2 nicht silent tauglich ist. Aber wenn Du den gegen einen 140mm EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost austausschst, ist der K2 sehr leistungsstark und leise


 
Ich weiß aber nicht ob das dann noch mit dem RAMs passt. Habe ich nie ausprobiert. Du?



conner schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du dass der Phanteks PH-TC14PE so laut ist? Wenn ich jetzt die beiden Lüfter gegen leisere Exemplare Tausch würde, dann müsste er doch leiser werden, oder?



Erfahrungswerte.
Der Phanteks ist deshalb so stark weil die Lüfter sehr schnell drehen und die Lamellen sehr eng zusammenstehen.
Baust du aber andere Lüfter ein ist er nicht mehr so stark.
Er hat das gleiche Problem wie die kompakten Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## conner (31. Mai 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Der Links funzt nett
> 
> wenn der Abstand zwischen den Lamellen zu klein ist, kommt es zu Luftverwirbelungen, und die machen Krach



Jetzt sollte er gehen


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nicht ob das dann noch mit dem RAMs passt. Habe ich nie ausprobiert. Du?



Ja. Dummerweise habe ich RAM mit Heatspreader  Daher geht mein Gehäuse mit einem 140mm Lüfter nicht mehr zu  Aber mit Low Profile RAM ist das kein Problem.


----------



## coroc (31. Mai 2012)

Tja, Softy, wieso kaufst du dir den auch??


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja. Dummerweise habe ich RAM mit Heatspreader  Daher geht mein Gehäuse mit einem 140mm Lüfter nicht mehr zu  Aber mit Low Profile RAM ist das kein Problem.


 
Wenn ich den das nächste Mal einbaue werde ich das ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2012)

hi ich stelle mal meine frage hier, weil das thema so schön passt
weiß jemand wie die temperaturen beim i7 3770k aussehn wenn man ne antec h2o 620 verwendet?
möchte auch so hoch takten wie möglich.
der rechner läuft nur wenn ich mal wieder was gefunden habe was ich länger zocken möchte oder zum benchen.
für den rest hab ich meinen office-pc.


----------



## coroc (3. Juni 2012)

Wie hoch sind denn deine im Idle bzw. unter Last?


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du ne Kompaktwasserkühlung verwenden willst würde ich nicht unter einer H100 nehmen. Da die kleineren schlechter als gute Luftkühler sind


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2012)

Und dafür andere Lüfter. Ergo musst du mit 110€ für die Kühlung ausgeben.


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2012)

hatte das erstma so geplant
Wunschliste vom 03.06.2012, 00:51 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
+ rest aus meinem jetzigen system


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2012)

Die Phantom ist nicht empfehlenswert Die Asus DC2 oder Gigabyte Windforce ist da viel besser


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Die Phantom ist nicht empfehlenswert Die Asus DC2 oder Gigabyte Windforce ist da viel besser


graka geändert
nur warum ist die nicht empfehlenswert?
die kommt eh zum schluss
was meint ihr welche temps die cpu wohl macht wenn die h2o620 drauf sitzt und sagen wir mal 4,7ghz sollen auf 24/7 einstellungen sein?
zum benchen wären mehr ghz fein, da ich eh nicht lange benche ( wenn man das so nennen kann)
wenn das system stabil läuft kommen höchstens die 3dmark 2006, vantage und der 11er drann.---hier bin auch vertreten
ashampoo winoptimizer 8 hat auch nen schönen systembenchmark-------hier
sonst nur AIDA64 Cpu-Queen


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2012)

Schnall der CPU lieber einen K2, Dark Rock Pro 2 oder einen Silver Arrow drauf, die bringen mehr als eine 120er Kompaktkühlung. Wenn du unbedingt eine willst, dann muss es eine 240er sein, sonst hat die keine Vorteile gegenüber einem Luftkühler (außer dir reicht der Platz für einen ordentlichen Luftkühler nicht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (3. Juni 2012)

pagani-s schrieb:


> graka geändert
> nur warum ist die nicht empfehlenswert?


 
Deswegen. Lautstärkevergleich mit Video : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


----------



## pagani-s (3. Juni 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Deswegen. Lautstärkevergleich mit Video : Die glorreichen Sieben: 7x Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 im Vergleichstest


 ok das ist ein grund. dann hab ich ja nun das beste model ausgewählt.



hier mal mein momentanes system
ca mein system | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ich wollte eigentlich nach möglichkeit nur die komponenten:  mainboard cpu und graka tauschen
Wunschliste vom 03.06.2012, 00:51 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und eventuell wenn ich mal wieder lust an sli bekommen sollte
das gehäuse
Enermax Hoplite (ECA3220) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

meine frage deshalb nur: wie hoch würden da wohl ca die temps ausfallen?
hatte vorher nen mugen 2 und bin davon auf die h2o620 umgestiegen und habe so 10-15grad weniger.
deshalb bin ich ja erstmal von dem ding so begeistert.
aber ihr meint das wäre bei der cpu und dem takt ein wenig zu schwach, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab oder?


----------

